# Walhonding River ?



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Just got word that the company i work for owns a campground on the Walhonding river down in Warsaw, and camping is free for us. So hows the smallie fishing down there? As good as the Tusc. river?


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Its a great river for smallies!!! Which campground? I work near Warsaw... the low level of the river has bunched em up, coupla friends have been doing well between Warsaw and Coshocton, twisters and worms, big spinnerbaits/buzzbaits early and late!


----------



## Rocknfish (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool! I would certainly take advantage of the perks! My cousin and I do a 40 mile canoe trip each year and usually start in Brinkhaven and stay at the campground right there at Mohawk Dam.Last year we stopped at Whispering Falls but would like to go farther this year.Seems to be better fishing from Mohawk Dam south to Coshocton.I would certainly stop and fish some of the deeper holes that have good rock in them.Should find em by the bunches.Try a t-rigged crayfish imatation or a pink n white jig and twister combo as well as a buzzbait.


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

Walhonding hills is a nice campground...i always did real good on the walhonding as a kid. havnt fished it in a loooong time


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

A buddy of mine told me not too long ago that he thinks this is the best river in Ohio for Smallies. Better than Darby and even GMR. I would like to try it out sometime


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

LipRipper79 said:


> Walhonding hills is a nice campground...i always did real good on the walhonding as a kid. havnt fished it in a loooong time


been camping @ walhonding hills for 20yrs great fishing in the area


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Not trying to be nit-picky here but the mention of Walhonding Hills as a reference for the Walhonding River is not totally accurate. The Walhonding River starts at the confluence of the Mohican and Kokosing Rivers. Walhonding Hills Campgrounds is maybe 2.5 or 3 miles upstream on the Mohican River. I imagine the camp acquired its name from the nearby town of Walhonding. That portion of the Mohican is considerably shallower than the Walhonding itself. The Walhonding River does tend to get more slow flowing and featureless as you head downstream but there are still areas with current breaks and good flow. You just need to search them out more. I have not fished it for a lot of years but from what I recall there were fish there. They were just a bit harder to locate than either of its feeder rivers.


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

just come by the mohawk damn and seen a bald eagle flying over the river.what an awesome sight


----------

